# Barney gave me a fright!!!



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

When i got in from work last night and found him on the couch like this........  




























Cripes! thought we'd lost him for a minute but turns out he was just sleeping thank goodness!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see why you were scared!!! He must have just been in a super sleep!

Lou
X


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

That's the best cat sleeping picture I think I've seen! Very cute... glad he was just sleeping though!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG! That would have given me a fright too! So glad he was only asleep - must have been totally out of it.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG...i didnt expect to see that 

This cat musted have had the deepest sleep cats can have lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww bless him Rachel he must have been zonked  He is doing really well though, good to hear he has put some weight back on  C.x.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, I would of been scared seeing that too. Thank goodness he was only sleeping*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, i think that would of frightened me to,lol, he looks drunk, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Aww bless him Rachel he must have been zonked  He is doing really well though, good to hear he has put some weight back on  C.x.


Thanks Chrissy - he was snoring too  He's nearly the same size as Baxter now - its amazing!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, i think that would of frightened me to,lol, he looks drunk, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thats what the hubby said!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Thats what the hubby said!


he hee hee he looks like my O H when he has fallen asleep after several pints,lol,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah no wonder you were scared,Noodles does this to us and it took me about 5 mins to prod him,just shows it's proper hard work being a pampered pet


----------



## nettie (Oct 1, 2008)

What breed are your cats - they are so cute, with MASSIVE paws!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

nettie said:


> What breed are your cats - they are so cute, with MASSIVE paws!


lol Baxters look mahoosive dont they! Barney & Baxter are exotics, and Audrey is a long hair persian


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl thats so cute  i would of had a fright as well *


----------



## brambly hedge (Oct 22, 2008)

aw god love him, can see why he gave you a fright, but he does look very cute.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless him reckon he did that on purpose LOL!!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry but they are the best pics, the ginger guy asleep too, oblivious to the goings ons, is just gorgeous. I must STOP looking at cute cat pics as I'm going to end up with a houseful, 1 of every breed at this rate!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he was playing a joke on you lol x bless him aww x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Pagan does this one to me as many times a week as poss - scares the crap outta you doesn't it!!

well, least we know how they get their giggles for the week  jokes on the humans must be very funny lol xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Oh Pagan does this one to me as many times a week as poss - scares the crap outta you doesn't it!!
> 
> well, least we know how they get their giggles for the week  jokes on the humans must be very funny lol xx


I'm sure they do - I was worried about Mika the other day because she was so quiet so I went to give her a big cuddle and she did the most enormous trump right in my face!!! And they keep leaving lumps of soil from my indoor plants just by the litter tray so I think they've had an accident!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I'm sure they do - I was worried about Mika the other day because she was so quiet so I went to give her a big cuddle and she did the most enormous trump right in my face!!! And they keep leaving lumps of soil from my indoor plants just by the litter tray so I think they've had an accident!!!


ROFL!!! Oh i'd love to be a fly on the wall when you walk out the room - can imagine them laughing their little heads off  xxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I'm sure they do - I was worried about Mika the other day because she was so quiet so I went to give her a big cuddle and she did the most enormous trump right in my face!!! And they keep leaving lumps of soil from my indoor plants just by the litter tray so I think they've had an accident!!!


lol!!   Barney trumped at the vets last night and i was SO embarassed........not the nicest smelling one either and poor Caroline the vet was gagging!


----------

